# Another kind of detailing - 4 to 5 pounds and 10 to 15 minutes...



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Because I still got a couple of weeks until I will be able to detail my own car ... I have decided for today to present you my own techniq regarding... let's keep it as a surprise for the time being.

If you will follow exactly the steps that I'm doing you will enjoy great results...:lol:

Also doing this operation on daily basis you will notice an increase in the quality of your personal life and you will mentain the hapines of your wife, girl friend, mother or grandmother at high levels...:lol:

Products used:










:doublesho










:doublesho










:doublesho .... probably now you are thinking that I need a doctor...well hold your horses 

Before going any further I strongly advise you not to use this products on your own car :lol:

Before:










First step - let the water flow - fairly warm water at around 40 degree will do just fine

If you don't have acces to water use ONR - but that will be at your own risk:lol:










A small amount of liquid detergent will be enough for 3 to 4 dishes and a couple of spoons :lol: ... Remember the most important rule in detailing -* LESS IS MORE* :lol:










Pump up the cleaning sponge several times to create a litle bit of foam










Now washing is starting: - using low to medium pressure start wash the items from the sink - remember the liquid detergent is your best friend :lol: ...let it work for you. Do not hurry ...take your time

If you find contaminations tough to remove with the soft side of the sponge ... please feel free to use de rough side of the sponge ...but take great care not to inflict any unnecessary scratches ... LOL LOL LOL :lol:



















Now comes the most important step in my techniq witch I advise you to follow if you want to have the same kind of results that I have

*DO NOT WASH OFF THE DETERGENT THAT IS SITING DOWN ON THE DISHES *... Let me repeat that because many of you are asking me why my dishes are so sparkling clean and yours are not :lol: ... lol. You think that you are using my techniq ...but you don't . Whatever techiniq that you think that you are using, that is definetly not my techniq (LOL Junkman style ... I love you man - you are my hero) :lol::lol::lol:

So let me repeat : *DO NOT WASH OFF THE DETERGENT THAT IS SITING DOWN ON THE DISHES*

You will ask me why ?...:lol: I'll tell you why : _*The liquid detergent needs time to deal with various contaminations that are present on the surface of your dishes and spoons ... in order to have a proper clean and contamination free surface*_  If you will wash off the detergent before allowing it to sit down and disolve the fat for lets say 5 to 10 minutes you will not have the same results as I have.... and you will ask me why...:lol:

So..put your dishes with the detergent still present on their surface in a separate place :










Now let me tell you about how exactly i do my dishes :doublesho ...well all my dishes are geting the same treatment :lol: :- using my washing sponge I'm doing circular movements and in an overlapping maner to insure an uniform spread of the detergent on the surface of the dishes :lol: - for those new to detailing world - its like applying wax on your car surface :thumb: ... probably some of you are still remember The Karate Kid movie :lol: - the same type of movement










As you can see on the following picture, all my dishes are siting on a separate place with the detergent doing his job:










Leftovers siting nicely in my sink 










The dispose of the leftovers in a eco friendly maner :lol:



















After we let the detergent to do his job for 5 to 10 min comes the pleasent part - *Cleansing* with warm or cold water - depends of your personal preference 

5 to 7 seconds is enough to cleanse the detergent residues from your dishes:lol:




























And here are the results .... Cristal Clear :lol:



















A pic of the water sheeting off beautiful 










After washing and cleansing follows the sink inspection :doublesho




























Everything is dripping wet ...  not good in this kind of detailing :lol: ...do not panic and take a big breath :lol: and start drying with a kitchen drying cloth. Also you can use a QD as a drying aid



















Final pics :



















Job Done  :lol:

If you do exactly what I did I can guarantee that you will have some action tonight 

My personal recomandation is to do this kind of detailing at least once a day ... LSP is optional :lol:

Total cost 4 to 5 pounds and 10 to 15 minutes (15 min if you take pictures :lol or maybe more... but *the experience is priceless* :lol:

I totally forbid you to take this thread as a personal atack ... is nothing more then a pamphlet....also do not use it as general guide to wash your dishes if you are not completly sure of what are you doing

Please feel free to ask any questions...Do not feel free to criticise my work in a negative maner :doublesho

I want to apologise for my english if you do not find it inteligible enough 

Finally I want to say thanks to *Polished Bliss Team, Ultimate Shine, Incredible Detail, GleamingKleen, Gleammachine, Refined Detail, Miricle Detail, Beau Technique, Mirror Finish, Eurogloss, dsms, baker 21 ... and to many many many others that just don't come to my memory right now* - for your *inspiring work*. Also a big thanks to *entire DW comunity *for the* huge amount of information that you are sharing* ...you are doing a great job

Special thanks and appreciation to my personal heroes  - *Junkman* and from Norway to *B&B Detailing Team : Brynjar and Bernard* - where are you guys?? come back to DW - norwegian language is almost imposible :lol: .

Thx for your time and if you like my work don't be shy and use the Thanks option ...LOLOLOL :lol:  :wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*That is an ecological Nightmare What a flagrant disregard for water conservation...

I go old school when i have done bolog or the Fajhitas...Too big and waste of space in the dishwasher...:lol:

Im afraid i take exception to the dwell time of the snowfoam mix....I rinse straight off to aid drying time only needing a light pat dry with drying towel.
So not leaving a soaking Towel...:thumb:

Thanks for sharing your detailing technique...:thumb:*


----------



## drakey0811 (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic write up, my dishes will never be the same again. lol


----------



## Normg002 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahaha, awesome.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

My missus wants to know how your technique varies for a saucepan or wok with bonded contaminants?


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Haha brilliant  spare time on your hands?? Probably time that the wife usually would be moaning for you to clean the pots im guessing!!  haha


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

nick.s said:


> My missus wants to know how your technique varies for a saucepan or wok with bonded contaminants?


Is very simple my friend

After a long academic and paintfull research witch lasted over 15 years I came with the following solutions - there are 2 solution to this kind of problems:

*First* :

- drop a generouse amount of liquid detergent (but do not exagerate) and fill the wok with water and heat it up on your gas cooker, you can also let it boile. After that let it to cool down and wash it using my techniq...:lol:

*Second* :

This is my all time favourite : - take the wok with 2 fingers and through it in your garbage bin :lol: .... after that get dressed , take some money and go to your local store and buy a new wok...come home and be happy - in this way your wok will always be clean and ready to cook with :lol:

I hope my advise will be usefull for you and your missus :doublesho

Best regards :wave:

King of Dishes


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol great write up.

except the chopping board... better with an onr job on that :lol:
if you let your board get too wet it soaks it up and swells, 
and a seasoned wok should never be cleaned :lol: just wiped out.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Eugh, washing pots by hand, really unhygenic.

I just bung them all in the dishwasher at 75c and and hour later on turbo dry mode they are all tucked away in the cupboard squeaky clean.

Good write up though and made me laugh.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I guess a dishwasher is like a drive through car wash then, convenient but leaves marks and scratches on your cherished wine glasses?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

excellent turnaround. Any beading shots?


----------



## r35id3nt (May 9, 2011)

lmao , spot on


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

I see that some of you can't stop laughing ... I advise you to take this things very serious :lol:

Some of you are wondering why not to use a washing machine.... I got one answear for you:

*What....???? Are you ***** crazy ??? No real man leaves a machine to do his dishes!!!!!* :lol::lol::lol: *It's a man job ...* 

Hei guys if you want I can organize some *training days *this summer. Let's say 10 or 15 places will be available. First training day session will be free of charge :doublesho 
There will be also 1 to 1 training .... later this autumn.

All you will need is your favorite sponge ...I will provide the detergent and dishes :lol::lol::lol:

So hurry up and grab a place in my classroom. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

mbrad_26 said:


> I see that some of you can't stop laughing ... I advise you to take this things very serious :lol:
> 
> Some of you are wondering why not to use a washing machine.... I got one answear for you:
> 
> ...


your mad. Ive not laughed so much in ages


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Glat to be helpfull 
So...do you want me tu put you on the list??


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

mbrad_26 said:


> Glat to be helpfull
> So...do you want me tu put you on the list??


Why not. The wife wont let me near the kitchen after the last time That was 3 years ago


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mbrad_26 said:


> Glat to be helpfull
> So...do you want me tu put you on the list??


Put some wax on the stainless steel, dissapoint the masses that it will be still there after subsequent washing up


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

Excellent turnaround.

Do you take questions? 

I need some advice you see. What is the best way to clean a potato peeler? I have been using a very old vikan wheel brush and forcing it through the peeler with great failure. I have tried some metal polish to get the brown off too. Still looks very dirty, bent and smells worse than Iron X. Please, your help in this matter is greatly appreciate.


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hei *sargent* ...I will be glad to help you and of course I take questions 

My advise for you comes naturly :lol: ...please read below and follow the second solution - my favorite 
Please try that and let me know about your results. 
Hope that helped a lot :wave:



mbrad_26 said:


> Is very simple my friend
> 
> After a long academic and paintfull research witch lasted over 15 years I came with the following solutions - there are 2 solution to this kind of problems:
> 
> ...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you need this bad boy in your life lol.. roughly 30 plates. dependant on size, 
soaked, washed, rinsed, and dried in 90 seconds..

its bloody ancient though.. not sure exactly how old our dishwasher is lol.. but im pretty sure its damn old!!

this is the middle of service so its not the cleanest lol.. was busy, and were a dishwasher short.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Hahaha quality!


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

zippo said:


> Why not. The wife wont let me near the kitchen after the last time That was 3 years ago


What a sad story .... Marriage can be a real pain in the ass sometimes... I know what are you going through :lol: Be tough my friend ...the world is watching  ... in a future not to far away you will be able to play once again in your favorite room - Kitchen:lol:

As *MARTIN LUTHER KING * said, on August 28, 1963 in Washington, D.C ...I also dare to dream :lol: and here is my dream :

_"I say to you today, my friends, so even though we face the difficulties of today and tomorrow, I still have a dream. It is a dream deeply rooted in the *DetailingWorld* dream.

I have a dream that one day this *community* will rise up and live out the true meaning of its creed: "We hold these truths to be self-evident: that all *men and women* are created equal."

I have a dream that one day on the *red floor of the Kitchen* the sons of former slaves *(men)* and the *daughters* of former slave owners *(women) *will be able to sit down together *at the table from the Kitchen*.

I have a dream that one day even *the Institution of Marriage*, a*n **Institution * sweltering with the heat of injustice, sweltering with the heat of oppression, will be transformed into an oasis of freedom and justice.

I have a dream that my four little *boys* *(actualy I only have one small litle girl - but WTF that is my dream :lol* will one day live in a *society* where they will not be judged by *their gender* but by *their skills in dish detailing*

I have a dream today.
"_

So my friend hang on ...:lol: I will pray for you


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you need this bad boy in your life lol.. roughly 30 plates. dependant on size,
> soaked, washed, rinsed, and dried in 90 seconds..
> 
> its bloody ancient though.. not sure exactly how old our dishwasher is lol.. but im pretty sure its damn old!!
> ...


LOL :lol: What a creepy monster machine you got there.... I will have a nightmare tonight :devil: thx to you. I thought we are all friends here :lol:

You are not welcome to my training days anymore:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mbrad_26 said:


> LOL :lol: What a creepy monster machine you got there.... I will have a nightmare tonight :devil: thx to you. I thought we are all friends here :lol:
> 
> You are not welcome to my training days anymore:lol:


:lol: couldnt resist... actually took that pic at work tonight thinking of this thread!!! :lol:

its a monster no doubt.. got a setting for glassware aswell where it lowers the temperature and pressure so it doesnt scratch it.
think it has another random couple settings i havent ventured into lol..
only used the fill/empty/recycle(empty old water, rinse the machine with a rinse aid, re fill) and the plates option..
we dont do the glassware.. got special glasswasher/mini dishwashers in the two bars for that :lol:

oh and that sounds like a couple short people just washing glasses but its not lol..


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I find leaving the stuff that doesn't go in the dishwasher (and as such gets left in the sink!) gets cleaned by the "Kitchen Fairy" and are gone in the morning. I find them in the cupboards in the correct place. My wife has never experienced this "Kitchen Fairy" I think it only works for men....


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I find leaving the stuff that doesn't go in the dishwasher (and as such gets left in the sink!) gets cleaned by the "Kitchen Fairy" and are gone in the morning. I find them in the cupboards in the correct place. My wife has never experienced this "Kitchen Fairy" I think it only works for men....


LOL... :lol: .... I'm the Kitchen Fairy :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

mbrad_26 said:


> LOL... :lol: .... I'm the Kitchen Fairy :doublesho :lol:


Ahhh!!! Than please accept my thanks and long may you continue your brilliant service. I shall leave mince pies and milk under the tree for you at Christmas as a small gesture of my apppreciation, just get there before the fat bloke with the dodgy suit!!


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: couldnt resist... actually took that pic at work tonight thinking of this thread!!! :lol:
> 
> its a monster no doubt.. got a setting for glassware aswell where it lowers the temperature and pressure so it doesnt scratch it.
> think it has another random couple settings i havent ventured into lol..
> ...


LOL...Please...no more technical details about this *abomination* :lol: ....man you 'r killing me  
Put me in a room for 5 min with this....creature of hell ....and I will show you ...who's the man

Now serious....that's a big dishwasher . Aren't you afraid to use it ???:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: :lol:

trust me its one of the safer things in our kitchen :lol:

when i worked in town the dishwasher there was waaay bigger. like 6 times that size..
it was a conveyor style..
bought the same width as above.. but 6 times the length.. dishes loaded in one side by one guy, and guy at the other side unloading...
had to be fast or stuff fell straight to the floor :lol:
plus a rotating table for the stuff to be put down on to be washed, then a seperate 
dishwasher about 2 times the size of the pictured one that was only for pots lol..

never used either of them... had plenty of dishwashers(staff) to operate them)


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol!! Only on DW!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Top right up m8. Cant wait to get in tonight and give this a go to impress the wife. :lol:


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good luck...and remember...if you need some help or advise ..I am here


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> trust me its one of the safer things in our kitchen :lol:
> 
> ...


:doublesho Sounds like a battlefield where you work mate


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

mbrad, I just saw this thread. You sir, are a riot! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

haha love this post


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

All those troubles for some actions with the wifey at night?
Come on dude, use a dish washer, you will have 15mn extra action lol

Nice idea anyway


----------



## Mic-Cooper (May 13, 2011)

Whats that big silver thing that looks like a big bowl with a fountain coming out off it  

i have a side in my house.... you put a dirty plate, mug ect there and by the next day its clean and in the couboard.... best invention ever in my mind :thumb:


----------

